# French Toast (Stuffed w/ Maple-Glazed Apples)



## Konditor (Oct 3, 2004)

This recipe is equally hedonistic when fresh pear slices are substituted for the apples.  

6-8 slices fresh homemade bread, each 2 inches thick!
4 fl oz light cream
4 eggs, beaten
4 oz butter
¼ cup pecans
2 tart apples (I use Braeburn, Ida Red, Jonathan, or Granny Smith), pared & cut in small slices
¼ tsp ground cinnamon
2 fl oz pure maple syrup
½ oz butter (second amt.)

Heat oven to 150° F.  Cut a pocket in each bread slice almost all the way through; set aside.

In a bowl, combine cream & eggs.

Melt butter in large skillet; stir in pecans, apple slices, cinnamon, maple syrup, and a generous grating of fresh nutmeg.  Bring to simmer and cook, stirring frequently, until apples are barely tender.  Remove from heat.

In large skillet, over med. heat, melt second amt. of butter.  Dip one slice of bread at a time in egg mixture, pressin gdown to allow eggs to soak through.  Lift out, allowing excess egg mixture to drip back into the bowl.  Fry the soaked bread until beautifully golden brown, on one side only, approx. 2 minutes.  

Carefully open pocket and spoon in small amt. of the apple-pecan mixture.  Flip bread and brown other side, repeating procedure and adding more butter if necessary.  

Keep toast warm in oven.  Serve with additional chilled maple syrup and a seasonal fruit compote.


----------



## MJ (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Konditor


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2004)

These sound lovely!

I'll be trying these after Thanksgiving!

Thanks, Lawrence


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh, my heavenly mentor!!!

Copying...pasting...

Thank you, sir!!!


----------

